# microcontrolador y variador de frecuencia



## ELCHAVO (Abr 20, 2008)

Buenas tardes amigos:

Alguien me pudiera enviar algun plano donde se controle un variador de frecuencia por medio de un microcontrolador ? quisiera que el microcntrolador lo hiciera por medio de inyectarle pulsos al variador de frecuencia proporcional a la velocidad que se desea en el motor.


muchisimas gracias por su ayuda


----------



## proteus7 (Abr 20, 2008)

jajaja no pides nada  yo  nesesito un variador de voltaje y aqui nadie sabe como hacerlo ahora tu pide uno con microcontrolador mmmm  creo que esta en chino.


----------



## El nombre (Abr 20, 2008)

proteus7 dijo:
			
		

> jajaja no pides nada  yo  nesesito un variador de voltaje y aqui nadie sabe como hacerlo ahora tu pide uno con microcontrolador mmmm  creo que esta en chino.


permiteme que me ria jo jo jo


----------



## El nombre (Abr 20, 2008)

Puede que esté loco pero vi un post que preguntaba sobre el variador de frecuencia y el job

aqui te contesto ya que no se donde lo vi

http://www.telemecanique.com.ar/recursos/catalogos/ATV71_Catalogo.pdf

en la 155 te explica algo sobre el tema

Saludos


----------



## ELCHAVO (Abr 21, 2008)

Proteus. lo que yo necesito es controlar un variador de frecuencia marca yaskawa por medio de la entrada de frecuencia que tiene para este proposito. esto podria hacerse con un microcontrolador. Por lo general se hace con un PLC. 
es decir no estoy pidiendo que me manden el plano de un variador de frecuencia pues ese equipo yo lo tengo.

ahora bien, si necesitas alguna ayuda con un variador de voltage dime por favor en que parte puedo ver tu tema para ver si puedo ayudarte .  sin necesidad de calificarte de loco

Gracias


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Abr 21, 2008)

Chavo necesariamente tiene que ser con un micro?

Por que no realizas la prueba con un 555, cuando yo trabaje con Yaskawa hice las pruebas en un F7 y en V7 y todo ok. Configuralo a modo VCO.

El funciona con detecion de flanco.

si te sirve mi recomendación úsala.

Saludos!


----------



## ELCHAVO (Abr 22, 2008)

Luis eduardo muchas gracias por ese consejo, realmente me sirve, ya que no estaba muy seguro de los pulsos.

voy a seguir tu consejo !


----------

